# Edmonton or Calgary



## steokelleher (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm setting up home in Alberta in the next couple of months, anyone have any views on where would be better to live, Edmonton or Calgary? 

I'm a single guy and will be working 9days on 5 days off so I'd like to set up home somewhere that's got a lot to do!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It sounds like you'll be working in or near the oilfields. Both are relatively large cities so plenty to do in both. Calgary however is close to the mountains so more activities available if you're an outside type.


----------



## steokelleher (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes it will be up in the oil fields, as long as my paper work goes through ok!

Ye was looking at that and thought Calgary would be good being close to the mountains! 
Just got to look around now as regards areas, would like to live in an area that's nice and not too expensive!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I doubt there is much difference expense wise. Calgary houses the main offices for the oil producers so many executive types there, but both cities have good areas. Personally I prefer Calgary. It really is a nice city.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I think Calgary's weather is slightly better than Edmonton's so take that into account. But there has been severe flooding in Calgary recently so things are a bit of a mess there right now and it might not be the best time to move there.


----------



## earlofwindermere (Jul 13, 2013)

I have lived in both cities. Both are great but my preference is for Edmonton. 

Calgary has the benefit of being closer to the mountains. It is a richer city and much more money-focused. People also seem to demonstrate their wealth a lot more (more expensive cars on the road, more flashy clothes, etc). 

Edmonton is more of a "blue collar" city where family seems to take priority or money. People in Edmonton seem more "down to earth" and interested in backyard bbq's with their neighbours whereas I only ever met one neighbor in Calgary. Edmonton is much easier to get around while my in-laws always complain of traffic jams in Calgary along the Deerfoot or Macleod. 

Edmonton also has MUCH more culture/festivals than Calgary. The Calgary Stampede is well known but Edmonton has smaller festivals year-round. 

If you are a single guy, both would likely be more than fine. I did meet my wife while living in Calgary (she is originally from there) but even she now prefers Edmonton. My suggestion is to go wherever is closer to your work. Long travel times will get old quickly.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

I assume you're going to be working in the oil industry? If so, that would put your work somewhere in/or around Edmonton and area.

Most oil workers live in and work around Edmonton and other towns around Edmonton.


----------

